# unOfficial Elon Fan Thread



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This site was created to allow those interested in the Tesla Model 3 to share thoughts, experiences, and waste time about anything related to Tesla's newest, least expensive car.

The truth is, this site wouldn't exist without the genius of it's CEO and Co-Founder Elon Musk. Tesla is a truly unique car company because of the guidance and leadership of Elon. As much as Steve Jobs pulled Apple out of the ashes of bankruptcy with a revolutionary device called the iPhone that everyone was laughing at (Nokia and Motorola aren't laughing any more...) Elon took a tiny concept car company and dumped tremendous amounts of his own money into making it viable. More importantly, he built his personality and beliefs into the company and made it into something unlike any other car manufacturer on the planet.

To understand Tesla a little more, I am making this thread for those that want to learn more about Elon. Elon is a VERY private person and has a very small group of very close friends so it's not common to get great insight to his thoughts. I'm posting some links that I HIGHLY recommend for excellent reads to help people understand Elon a little, for better or worse. Reading about his risk taking and personal sacrifices may scare some people but anyone with business experience knows that risks must be taken sometimes.

If you have an interest in learning more about the balls of steel that Elon possesses, please read the excellent Bloomberg article https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-elon-musk-spacex/

An intimate article about Elon's childhood and personal life during the Model 3 unveil event around March 2016. http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...ans-for-outer-space-cars-finding-love-w511747

Elon's Master Plan Published August 2, 2006
https://www.tesla.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-plan-just-between-you-and-me

Elon's Master Plan Part Deux Published July 20, 2016
https://www.tesla.com/blog/master-plan-part-deux

Finally, I've copied my Elon Fanboy Soapbox from my TOO intro post June 2017:

*Elon Fanboy:*
I've been a fan of Elon Musk since his Paypal days. Being a brokedoc, I started a few other businesses on the side that align with my interests and hobbies and I use Paypal heavily and appreciate Elon's entrepreneurial spirit. I have followed his career from the highs at Paypal to the lows when he almost lost Tesla and SpaceX and back to the highs of today.

Elon though is much more than an entrepreneur. He is one of the few entrepreneurial social visionaries that exist. I think recent ones that are in this category are Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Jeff Bezos, Larry Page, and Sergey Brin. These people are incredibly intelligent people who not only are successful but want to take their success and make the world a better place. They are disruptors not only in the business world but also in society. They aim to make a lasting impression on humanity long after everyone reading this has left the earth.

Elon's first priority is not his shareholders. Similar to Jeff Bezos whose Amazon does not report significant profits or pay dividends, Elon has thus far reinvested his profits into achieving his long term goals. This is not good for shareholders that want to see a dividend or a huge cash hoard like Apple but it is great for the business to grow and expand and continue to be innovative and drive towards his social changes.

Elon has already laid out his Tesla Master Plan Part Deux (revised from his last 10 year plan that was completely successful and on track). If you know his master plan, you already know what guides most of his Tesla decisions (see it here https://www.tesla.com/blog/master-plan-part-deux). I'm sure he has the possibility of accomplishing these new goals in less than the 10 years it took for part 1. What Elon did not include in his Master Plan was how his other efforts will transform society. *Boring Co. SpaceX. Hyperloop.* Elon will integrate all of these transportation modalities together to eliminate traffic, dramatically decrease commuting times, almost eliminate transportation related fatalities, significantly reduce environmental impact, reduce the time people waste commuting (by allowing you to be productive while "driving"), and completely change society.

Imagine in 20 years to be able to leave your house with a Tesla roof and Powerwall that feeds power into the grid ever since powerplants were no longer needed when renewable energy reached critical mass. You hail a ride-shared Tesla which then drives you to the nearest Boring Co. tunnel entrance to be loaded onto a sled that travels though a hyperloop to the nearest SpaceX facility for a quick suborbital business trip to Asia or your next vacation to the Moon or to Mars....
****It's coming.****​


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

How could I almost forget? An Elon fan thread can't be complete without the "Gospel of Elon". Credit to @KarenRei original post here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-great-rear-heated-seat-debate.5465/page-12#post-68243

"1 In the beginning Elon created the modern electric car.

2 And the car was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the budget sheet. And the Spirit of Elon moved upon the face of the design concepts.

3 And Elon said, "Let Martin's crazy electric car company be funded": and there was funding.

4 And Elon saw the electric sports car, that it was good: and Elon divided the electrics from the gas-guzzlers.

5 And Elon called the electric Roadster, and the gas-guzzlers he called Obsolete. And the unveiling at Santa Monica was the first day.

6 And Elon said, "Let there be a production facility in Hethel across the waters, and let the waters divide it from our San Carlos facility."

7 And Elon made the production arrangements, and divided the Hethel assembly tasks from the San Carlos ones to begin churning out engineering prototypes: and it was so.

8 And Elon called the US side Tesla Motors. And the completion of engineering validation was the second day.

9 And Elon said, "F*** this financial crisis and engineering setbacks, I'm going all in." And it was so.

10 And Elon called the first production Roadster "Cherry Red"; and the total production called he "A middle finger to fossil fuels": and Elon saw that it was good.

11 And Elon said, "Let the company bring forth a luxury sedan, with both comfort and crazy performance, with Franz von Holzhausen taking care of design, and let us acquire a factory in Fremont for production": and it was so.

12 And the Freemont factory brought forth Model S sedans, yielding both comfort and crazy performance, and the design was beautiful, and the factory slowly ramped up: and Elon saw that it was good.

13 And the first sales and the sound of Jeremy Clarkson's frustrated ranting were the third day.

14 And Elon said, "Let there be an IPO to raise capital for scaleup; and for them let there be asset growth, for seasons, and for days, and years:

15 And let there be an initial price of $17 per share": and it was so.

16 And Elon decreed two great cars; the Model S for simplicity and price performance, and the Model X to turn heads.

17 And Elon loosed them on the streets to give light upon the earth,

18 And to rule over the day and over the night, and to divide the Electrics from the Gas Guzzlers: and Elon saw that it was good.

19 And the evening and the morning were the fourth day.

20 And Elon said, "Damn, we really overreached with the Model X." And eventually got through Production Hell to get the Model X back on track.

21 And Elon created a great supercharging network, so that every living creature can moveth, without having to stop at gas stations or wait ages to charge, and with no need for a range extender: and Elon saw that it was good.

22 And Elon blessed them, saying, "Be fruitful, and multiply, and fill the roadsides, and let our support areas spread across the Earth."

23 And the X and the Supercharging network were the fifth day.

24 And Elon said, "Let the company bring forth a mass-produced entry-level electric sedan, not some creeping thing, but a beast of the earth of the Model S's kind": and it was so.

25 And Elon made it a beast of the earth after the S's kind, with features of its kind, outperforming and out-featuring most everything that creepeth upon the earth in its price bracket: and Elon saw that it was good.

26 And Elon said, "Let Franz make the Model 3 in our image, after our vehicles' likeness: and let it have dominion over the BMWs and the Mercedes and the Audis, and over all the earth, and over every gas guzzler thing that creepeth upon the earth."

27 So Franz designed the Model 3 in Tesla's image, in the image of Tesla's lineup designed he them; SR and LR created he them.

28 And Elon blessed them, and Elon said unto them, "Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the BMWs and the Audis, and over the Mercedes, and over every entry level sports sedan that moveth upon the earth."

29 And Elon said, "Behold, I have given you electric vehicles, which are now upon the face of all the earth, with pack options and a premium interior, albeit we're currently a bit fuzzy on all of that."

30 "And we're kind of in production hell right now, but thanks for being patient. Want a Boring Company hat?" and it was so.

31 And Elon saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day.

2.1 Thus was Tesla Motors' work finished.

2 And on the seventh day Elon ended his work which he had made; and he rested... just kidding; on the seventh day Musk introduced Semi, a new Roadster, a pickup, giant grid batteries, powerwalls, solar roofs, the Megacharger network, and an upcoming crossover SUV.

3 Rest on the seventh day? Come on, it's Elon.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it has been a while since anyone has added to the "Elon's Sense of Humor" thread, but it is worth a mention


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> it has been a while since anyone has added to the "Elon's Sense of Humor" thread, but it is worth a mention


Thanks, Melinda! And here I was just going to look for a thread (forgot we had it! ) for the YouTube video that caught my attention last night... 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/elons-sense-of-humour.415/page-2#post-73911


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Elon hoped that on the last day he would die on Mars - just not from impact.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This is the poster at Elon's cubicle that was mentioned in the Rolling Stone article


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

My favorite Elon quote.... :tearsofjoy::unitedstates::rocket:



http://imgur.com/B2PyjQa


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> This is the poster at Elon's cubicle that was mentioned in the Rolling Stone article
> 
> View attachment 5694


That's when he was associating the word 'star' with Amber... wishing them best of luck (see recent pics taken end of last month during the Lithium-hunting trip in Chile..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-Musk-leave-sushi-dinner-holding-hands.html


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> My favorite Elon quote.... :tearsofjoy::unitedstates::rocket:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/B2PyjQa


THAT'S the name for my car!!


----------

